# Nash Guitars



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Have any 2coolers played a Nash guitar? They look like a really cool vintage Tele or Strat.


----------



## el duderino (Nov 27, 2014)

*Nash*

I own and play a Nash T-63.


----------

